# New kitty, take two (pics)



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awww she is a cutie!!! I actually like her better than the other kitty. I also think it is great that she is a girl. You need another girl in your house! I really like the name Addie. Why do you have to wait a month for her?


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's sooo adorable! I like the name Addie!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is sooooo pretty. I like the name Addie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to call her Kisses, cause I just want to kiss all over that pretty face!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute isn't the word for her. She is just precious!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She is still too young to come home with us. The lady that has her wants to get her spayed before she is adopted, which I have no problem with. So she'll recover and such before she comes home with me - probably a good thing before needing to acclimate to my bozos here! She'll be about 12 weeks old, I think, when I get her. She is adorable!!!! Can't wait to snuggle her!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh wow she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is absolutely precious!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

And if you don't mind, was the other kitten coming from a breeder? He was adorable I was wondering how much there charging if that's not to rude to ask


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Addie, but I'd name her Purrl. She's beautiful. :


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

kwhit...love the name Purrl for her...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She is adorable!! I was thinking "Koala"...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, sort of unbeknownst to me, he was from a breeder. My former boss (from when I was in college) saw my post on FB that we had lost our kitty, Finley. His wife's friend had these kittens, and he asked if they could give her my number. So, she called me and we talked kitties, price never came up. My husband and I went to visit the kitties last Saturday. First off, the kitties were very sweet, but very timid/stand-offish. She did have a girl kitty that she was keeping for herself that she had out too. The girl kitty was spunky and precocious. The two boys just were not (and a kitty would certainly need to be coming in to our zoo!). Then she told me that if I wanted one, I should put a deposit down on one. Anyway, she was asking $450 for a kitty. Not a horrible price for one, but definitely outside of our price range right now.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok that completely understandable, I understand not spending that on a kitty. You new one is super precious!!!! Where did you find her?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

The lady I had gotten Cooper and Finley from knows this lady - Friend of an acquaintance, I guess. She is also a breeder, and normally charges as well. However, because Finley died of a heart "defect," and because he had a health guarantee, she would normally "replace" (not replace, but you know what I mean) the cat. The lady I got Cooper and Finley from is no longer breeding, so she made contact with this lady. I don't know what their arrangement is exactly, all I know is that I will reimburse her for some of the vet bills she has incurred with this kitty.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal and she is just beautiful. Love her expressive face and can't wait to see pictures as she grows. Just a few more weeks and she will be yours. How exciting


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeez, she is flippin' gorgeous! Is that a bell on her collar (the heart-shaped thing)? Whatever it is, it really suits! Adorable Addie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a little necklace the lady makes for them to "make them look special." My daughter was thrilled to hear that she'll come to us with her necklace.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This kitten is beauuuutiful. What gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Her face is so precious and I love the fact that she comes equipped with her own jewlery


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's so pretty! Addie's nice. but I'd call her Sweetie Pie. Love the blue eyes.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I think you can tell the lady that it sure does 'make them look special' - suits the kittens really well.

Probably won't work on a number of levels, principally because it's probably not a cat name (whatever that is), but I'm thinking cute little kitty, lovely blue eyes, jewellery, our beautiful little BC furbaby ... all in all adds up to .... SAPPHIRE (Saffy)???

As I say ... probably not :doh:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a good thing you live far,far away ! JK. I love her, I think her name should be Angel.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

My heart melted  Her necklace reminds me of Tiffany and Co. So she should be Tiffany! Or Audrey


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous!! I liked Addie but someone mentioned Kisses. 

I too have added another little kitten to our family. She was already 6 months old when we got her and I asked what would happen to her if I didn't take her. They said she would either go back to be a breeding cat or be put down. So... What could I do?!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Let us know when you get her!!!!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

She is so sweet, love the name. I recently developed kitten fever too. :


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think we may be able to pick her up this week, but I haven't heard back yet. I'm getting anxious!! And my Cooper kitty is so, so lonely. Of course, I'm not at all looking forward to the dogs having OCD - Obsessive CAT disorder - for a little while until they get used to the newcomer!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy for you - she is adorable. I have always wanted a ragdoll!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I adore ragdolls - they are like dog-cats. Great personalities, so docile and friendly. And their fur -- so so so so soft!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think she's coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Whooohoooo! So exciting!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Did you decide on a name?!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think her name is going to be "Emme" (pronounced Emmy). She is as sweet as can be. My 3 year old cat, Cooper, looooooooooooooves her. The dogs know "something" is going on in our bedroom, and they desperately want to go in there and find out what that something is, but haven't met her yet. She has glimpsed them as we have gone in and out of the room, and she doesn't seem to be nervous about Sawyer and Quinn, but we'll let her settle in another day or two before introducing them. She is so so so so tiny and playful. Gosh, kittens are soooooo much fun!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!


----------

